# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Εκεί που ανήκει....

## mitsman

Εχθες το μεσημερι με καλεσε ενας κυριος στο σπιτι του να δω αν τα αυγα της καναρας του ηταν γονιμα... ειχε 5 αυγα αλλα ηταν ολα ασπορα... η στεναχωρια του απεριγραπτη.
Μου λεει: "Για τον γιο μου το ηθελα, να δει 2-3 μικρακια να του κολλησω το μικροβιο τωρα που ειναι μικρος, οχι μονο υπολογιστες και τηλεοραση!"

Λεω αν πραγματικα ειναι αυτο που θελετε αυτο εγω μπορω να σας το εξασφαλισω... κατευθειαν με ρωτησε πως???

Του εξηγησα γιατι τα αυγα ηταν ασπορα....
Ο ορος ηταν απλος... θα του εδινα εγω ενα καλο αρσενικο καναρινι που μου εχει βγαλει 3 γεννες φετος και εκεινος θα μου εδινε τον "επιβητορα" να τον πηγαινα εκει που ανηκει....
Ο λογος για μια πανεμορφη τεραστια καρδερινα!!!!

Αφου του πηγα το καναρινι το οποιο βατεψε μπροστα στα ματια μας την καναρα γεματος χαρα μου εδωσε την καρδερινα και μου ειπε:

"ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ"...

τελος παντων επειδη τα πολλά λογια ειναι φτώχεια θελω να αφιερωσω το παρακατω βιντεάκι στον φιλο μου τον *ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ* (jk21).........





Στην συγκεκριμενη τοποθεσια ανακαλυψα οτι οι καρδερινες τρωνε την αστιβη..... οταν ενα τεραστιο κοπαδι με καρδερινες εκαναν επιδρομη στις αστιβες που θα δειτε!



Αυτο το θεμα δεν θα κλεισει ποτε.... θα προσπαθω να ανεβαζω τετοια βιντεάκια συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Μπράβο Δημήτρη αν και το μπράβο δεν είναι αρκετό για μια τέτοια πράξη. Θα βρει τη χαρά του το πουλάκι.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβο δημητρη!!!
ελπιζουμε να αξιοθουμε να βαλουμε και εμεις κανενα τετοιο βιντεακι...!

----------


## jk21

> Αυτο το θεμα δεν θα κλεισει ποτε.... θα προσπαθω να ανεβαζω τετοια βιντεάκια συνεχεια!!!!


το ποταμι δεν γυριζει πισω ! σε ευχαριστω !!!!!!!

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Δημήτρη !!!! Παραδειγματισμός για όλους μας η πράξη σου και ο τρόπος που πλησίασες τον άνθρωπο που σου έδωσε το πουλάκι !

----------


## daras

τα συγχαρητηρια μου Δημητρη!!!

----------


## COMASCO

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ δημητρη...!!!οτι και να πεις ειναι λιγο...!!!!

----------


## mitsman

> οτι και να πεις ειναι λιγο...!!!!


Ισχυει..... ακουστε καλα ομως το βιντεο και δυναμωστε το την ωρα που φευγει απο το χερι μου το πουλακι..... ακουστε.... δεν υπαρχει πουθενα!!!!

----------


## jk21

στην αρχη καθεται μαζεμενο και φοβισμενο στο χερι αν και χωρις να το δεσμευει ο Δημητρης και μετα ... δηλωνει ποσο ευτυχισμενο ειναι και οτι δεν πιστευει οτι θα ξαναγυρισει στο σπιτι του και τον χαιρετα .... ειμαι δικο σου για παντα του λεει !παντα θα νοιωθεις το ζεστο κορμακι μου να σου γεμιζει τα χερια και την καρδια ! τωρα ισως καταλαβες οτι δεν εφυγα ποτε και ειμαι πια δικο σου για παντα !!!

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο δημητρη για την πραξη σου,και στον Δασκαλο σου που σε διδαξε  να κανεις τετοιες καλες πραξεις    :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

πραβο δημητρη μεσα απο την καρδια μου... σου ευχομα ιπαντα τετοιες καλες πραξεις και ισως μια μερα κανουμε και εμεις το ιδιο αν βρεθουμε σε τετοια φαση!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ εχει τετοια ευρυτερη δραση εθελοντικης προστασιας της αγριας πανιδας στο νησι πριν μπει στην παρεα μας !

----------


## geam

πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο συναίσθημα να χαρίζεις την ελευθερία και την ευτυχία!!!!! μπράβο Δημήτρη!!!!!

----------


## kirkal

Μπράβο Δημήτρη...όμορφες εικόνες μας χάρισες

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ..Πολλα πολλα συγχαρητηρια.....

Βεβαια για να πω την αληθεια να ξερεις οτι αν δεν γεννησουν τα πουλακια του κυριου ετσι θα σε κραταει κι εσενα απο το λαιμο(οπως εσυ την καρδερινα)και θα σε αφησει με τις κλουτσιες......

Πλακα κανω,σαφως τετοιες ενεργειες ανεβαζουν το επιπεδο του Δημητρη(οχι πως στα ματια μου ηταν πεσμενο)αλλα και ολοκληρου του φορουμ.....

Τωρα θελουμε φωτο απο τα μικρα να ξερεις....χαχαχα......

----------


## mitsman

Το συγκεκριμενο αρσενικο βατευει και με κοτες.... ειναι απο τα καλυτερα μου καναρινια.....
Δεν του εδωσα τυχαια ενα απο τα καλυτερα μου πουλακια.....

Αν ο γιος του κολλήσει το μικροβιο θα έχουμε αλλον εναν στην παρεα!!!! Τα παιδια ειναι το μελλον...

Εχω απελευθερωσει πολλες φορες εκατονταδες καρδερινες και φλωρια που μολις ειχαν πιαστει.... δεν ειχε καμμια σχεση ομως αυτη την φορα... ενα πουλακι το οποιο μετα απο τοσους μηνες ειχε χασει καθε ελπιδα να ζησει, ξανα ελευθερο......

----------


## moutro

Πολύ συγκινητικό το θέμα αυτό.... Μπράβο στον Δημήτρη και σε όποιον ακολουθεί ήδη ή θα ακολουθησει το παραδειγμα του!!!

----------


## Marinaki!

Μπράβο Δημήτρη μου θύμησες και εμένα τη φορά που ελευθέρωσα μια καρδερίνα....πολύ συγκινητικό!

----------


## lagreco69

Το μπραβο!! και το συνχαρητηρια!! ειναι λιγα Δημητρη. δεν περιαυτολογω αλλα εμενα αυτες οι σπανιες πραξεις μου δειχνουν, 
την πλευρα της αγνης ανθρωπινης καρδιας!! που ο καθενας μας θα επρεπε να ειχε μια πολυ καλυτερη επαφη μαζι της, μεσα του!!! 
δεν λεω αλλα. τα λογια ειναι φτωχα!! μπροστα σε αυτες τις πραξεις!!!!

----------

